# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik lees voedseletiketten

## Leontien

> Mensen die de etiketten op levensmiddelen lezen zijn dunner dan mensen die dit niet doen, concludeert een internationaal team van onderzoekers dat aangestuurd werd vanuit de Universiteit van Santiago de Compostela in Spanje. 
> 
> Vooral vrouwen bleven slanker naarmate ze meer geïnteresseerd waren in de etiketten. Vrouwelijke consumenten die de etiketten lazen wogen gemiddeld vier kilo minder dan vrouwen die niet op de voedingswaarden letten.


nu.nl

Lees je geregeld voedseletiketten?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Foksola

Als je gezond wilt eten ben je bijna wel verplicht de etiketten te lezen en zelfs als je denkt het door te hebben, zet de fabrikant er weer een plaatsvervangende naam op voor een stof die je niet in je eten wilt hebben!

----------


## witkop

En als je een glutenintolerantie hebt,dan ben je het wel verplicht

----------


## Raimun

Sommige dames op dit forum doen verwoede pogingen om 'n aantal kilo's kwijt te raken..
Naar ik lees is dit 'n nogal moeilijke , tijdrovende operatie die daarbij zware inspaningen vergt !!  :Frown: 

Wel beste dames :: hier hebben jullie 'n pasklare oplossing !!!!! ( Eureka !! ) 

"" LEES DE ETIKETTEN OP DE VERPAKKINGEN !! "" A.U.B. 

Er wordt wel niet vermeld hoeveel etiketten je moet lezen om die 4 kilo kwijt te raken!!

Dus:
Zoek het uit , het aantal delen door 4 en vermenigvuldigen met het gewenste aantal weg te werken kilo's.
Kan het nog eenvoudiger ??  :Smile: 

Waar universitaire studies al niet goed voor zijn hé ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sliana

er is ook een andere manier dat je minder wordt benadeeld,nl bij een reformzaak of biologische zaak de levensmiddelen kopen,dan weet je zeker dat je goed zit.
heb via mijn buurman heel toevallig de Vitatas ondekt via www.proef.nu en ontdek nu iedere week nieuwe 'vergeten' groenten en fruit,echt een aanrader voor iedereen met gratis recept en uitleg over de geleverde groeten/fruit.
en dat voor 7,50 euro per tas per keer....

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik lees altijd de etiketten omdat ik niet tegen vlees kan en in vele kant en klaar pakken en zelfs in snoep (gelatine) zit vlees of een aftreksel van vlees...
En wat Foksola zegt klopt, voorbeeldje als een kleurstof vandaag E100 heet dan is het volgende maand Curcumine en de maand erna Turmeric (zelfde naam, maar blijft verwarrend om dat steeds na te moeten zoeken)

----------


## zjenneky

Glutenintolerantie, overgevoeligheid voor kleur-, geur- en smaakstoffen, al deze ongemakken hebben er toe geleid dat ik wel degelijk mijn leesbrilletje meeneem naar de supermarkt! Ja, het kost tijd, en ja, HEEL VEEL artikelen vallen zo af. Maar alles went.

----------


## Foksola

> Glutenintolerantie, overgevoeligheid voor kleur-, geur- en smaakstoffen, al deze ongemakken hebben er toe geleid dat ik wel degelijk mijn leesbrilletje meeneem naar de supermarkt! Ja, het kost tijd, en ja, HEEL VEEL artikelen vallen zo af. Maar alles went.


 Blij dat lezen dat er nog meer mensen zijn met zoveel overgevoeligheden.
Ik zou graag met je in contact komen over dit onderwerp via mail. Misschien heb je nog wat tips voor me of ik voor jou :Wink: 
Is dit mogelijk?
Groetjes
Foksola

----------


## zjenneky

Dag Foksola, ik kan wel even reageren....mijn oplossing voor dit gevoeligheidsprobleem is dat ik nu vooral onbewerkte voeding eet. Ik ben van 1945 en eet nu weer net als in de jaren 50 van de vorige eeuw: aardappels (onbespoten), rijst, glutenvrije pasta o.i.d. (alles van mais of quinoa kan wel), verse groenten, speltbrood (natuurvoedingswinkel), geitenkaas (even zoeken - zonder E-toevoegingen e.a. rare troep), eet geen vlees maar wel af en toe een eitje van eigen kippen,bak zelf koekjes met echte boter en glutenvrij meel of eet rijstcrackers met zelfgemaakte jam, rijstdrank (natuurvoedingswinkel), kruidenthee/Fair Trade koffie et voilà, mijn dieet is compleet....ik winkel nauwelijks bij de supermarkt en ga 1x p.w. winkelen bij een boer in de Wieringermeer...en voel me stukken beter dan 2 jaar geleden! Open voor nieuwe ideeën ben ik altijd maar zoals het nu gaat, gaat het goed!

----------


## maria helena

Aangezien de fabrikanten blijkbaar geen lekkere voedingsmiddelen kunnen fabriceren zonder smaakversterkers en dan met namen E621, lees ik bijna altijd de etiketten. Ik snap niet dat deze smaakversterkers niet verboden worden in Nederland. 2 van mijn zussen en ikzelf krijgen er klachten van zoals slapeloosheid en hartkloppingen. Bovendien moedigt het mensen aan meer te gaan eten. Het is net als extra nicotine stoppen in sigaretten om mensen verslaafd te houden. Hoog tijd dat dit verboden wordt. Op alle mogelijke manieren wordt men geadviseerd af te vallen en te stoppen met roken en ondertussen wordt het je dus onmogelijk gemaakt.

----------


## zjenneky

De voedselfabricatie zit, net als de medicijnwereld en het lijkt wel de hele economie, in een vicieuze cirkel van alsmaar meer geld verdienen (in wiens zakken verdwijnt dat?) zonder dat het goed is voor "de mens". Het doorbreken van die cirkel is niet eenvoudig, maar we kunnen als consument wel alert zijn (zie het boekje Wat zit er in uw eten? van Corinne Couget, uitg. Bouillion). Geloof al die verhalen niet over lightprodukten etc. de ene zal te verdragen zijn, de andere weer niet. Hou het simpel, is mijn advies! Gewoon geen rotzooi meer kopen. Terug naar de bron.....ja, verslavingsgedrag -als snoepen, junkfood, roken en drinken, voortkomend uit onvrede- is natuurlijk niet zo maar even opgelost, daarvoor moeten innerlijke besluiten worden genomen. Ik zeg niet dat dát simpel is, maar als je je ziek voelt (ik heb zelf die slapeloosheid en hartkloppingen ook gehad, zelfs een hartcatheterisatie ondergaan, terwijl het een kwestie van allergieën of voedselintolerantie bleek te zijn) dan wil je je leven wel veranderen!

----------


## sietske763

> Sommige dames op dit forum doen verwoede pogingen om 'n aantal kilo's kwijt te raken..
> Naar ik lees is dit 'n nogal moeilijke , tijdrovende operatie die daarbij zware inspaningen vergt !! 
> 
> Wel beste dames :: hier hebben jullie 'n pasklare oplossing !!!!! ( Eureka !! ) 
> 
> "" LEES DE ETIKETTEN OP DE VERPAKKINGEN !! "" A.U.B. 
> 
> Er wordt wel niet vermeld hoeveel etiketten je moet lezen om die 4 kilo kwijt te raken!!
> 
> ...


@ grappige Raimun.......
sorry, snap het niet helemaal......ws door weinig kcal. :Wink: 
bedoel jij het uitrekenen van kilojoules??

wat lief dat je met ons, de lijners hier, meedenkt....

----------


## dotito

Inderdaad wel grappig hoe Raimun het verwoord  :Big Grin: 



Ook ik lees voedseletiketten veel te belangrijk!! Anders weet je niet wat je in je mondje steekt  :Big Grin:

----------


## sliana

daarom is het raadzaam zo min mogelijk bewerkte produkten te nuttigen en dit kan je voorkomen door in een natuurwinkel/reformzaak te zijn en daar je levensmiddelen te kopen en te nuttigen.
Heb er zelfs een Vitatas met wekelijkse groeten & fruit van voor 7,50 per keer,echt een superaanrader.

----------


## Sylvia93

Eigenlijk lees ik altijd etiketten. Ik vind het ook gewoon erg interessant wat voor troep er allemaal in zo'n product zit..

----------


## Luuss0404

Lol Syl, mooie verwoording  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik ken vele mensen met intolerantie voor vlees, koemelk, kleurstoffen, gluten, noten, smaakversterkers etc etc en is soms erg moeilijk om die kleine etiketjes te lezen en continue bij te houden welke naamswijziging er nu weer is... zou beter zijn als al die onnodige toevoegingen verdwijnen, wordt de mens ook weer gezonder van... 
Ik koop het liefst producten bij een plaatselijke boer of op de markt, natuurwinkel is hier erg prijzig namelijk...

----------


## maria helena

Ja, dat is natuurlijk een optie, maar laatst haalde ik in een natuurwinkel een soort crackertje/snack en daar zat toch weer E621 in. Slechte zaak vind ik (letterlijk en figuurlijk) ha, ha.

----------


## zjenneky

Nogmaals: het boekje Wat zit er in uw eten? (Corinne Gouget - uitg.Bouillon) is zo klein dat het in iedere tas past. Het is TE jammer dat we het zo nodig hebben, zelfs (soms) bij een natuurvoedingswinkel, daarom is het ook zo goed wanneer we als consument ons mond opendoen (en niet er wat in te stoppen, haha!). Hoe duidelijker het wordt, hoe meer er kan veranderen. Er moeten helaas nog heel wat mensen wakker worden.....als je allergieën of voedselintolerantie hebt (wel twee verschillende zaken) wordt je wel wakker geschud.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ maria helena,
ja maakt niet uit in welke winkel we zijn, opletten op e-nummers ed zullen we helaas toch moeten...

@ zjenneky,
allergie en intolerantie zijn verschillend, maar uiteindelijk zijn beide hinderlijk voor de persoon die het heeft en wekt het beide een afweer reactie op...
Dat boekje is wel handig  :Smile: 
En we kunnen ons mond 100x open doen, maar de overheid, voedingsfabrikanten en dergelijke doen toch wat zij willen... heb hier bij de buurt supermarkt eens aangegeven waarom ze een product hadden vervangen met een ander merk waar meer e-nummers in zaten, conclusie: meer winst!

----------


## zjenneky

Beste Luuss
Ik geef toe dat het veranderen van de mentaliteit niet snel zal gaan -winstbejag is een haast onuitroeibaar beginsel- maar nu er zo veel mensen met deze hinderlijke problemen zijn, zoals jij ze noemt, is dat een appèl aan ons bewustzijn, en we moeten het ook niet opgeven! Dus blijven signaleren, en erover blijven zeuren, en misschien gaat er ooit wat veranderen. Misschien is het iets voor Radar of een ander t.v. programma? Heeft iemand een idee??? Samen weten we meer dan ieder voor zich.....

----------

